# Hitting Back of Hand



## Ohiotrout (Oct 6, 2017)

So, been shooting for about 3 weeks now and doing well. I am shooting with a scout using thumb support hold. Frequently the bands are hitting my thumb when shooting and I can't figure out what I am doing wrong to cause this. I am shooting inside using abs plastic ammo. I tried to shoot a 1/2" lead and the lead hit my hand between thumb and forefinger. Any suggestions?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

This is a common problem for those who are new to slingshots, and their is lots of advice you can find by searching the forum for Hand Hits, or Fork Hits.

Charles, our resident Wizard and Demystifier does a great job with the problem and solutions here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

When you shoot abs plastic ammo you need to be using very light bands. The bands that Simpleshot usually sends on the Scout are way too heavy for such light ammo and the result is often hand slap as the bands dissipate the excess energy after the projectile leaves the pouch.

I'm sure that if you call Simpleshot and explain the problem they will be able to make recommendations which will help.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello, Trout! Welcome.

I shoot lots of plastic BB ammo indoors as well.

Thought I would tell you what sort of setup I was using, and hopefully it works for you!

I take a Simple Shot Black Latex 1" square band and will cut it on the bias, resulting in a matching set of 1/4" x 3/4" tapers.

They might not seem very powerful, but the taper actually lends something of a "power stroke" to the shot. Plastic and metal BB's become lasers. (Make sure that as you're tying your bands that the diagonal cross section faces the same direction, trust me!)

I have not had hand/finger slaps with this set up. Surely some of that is practice and experience on my part, but I also believe the more properly balanced Ammo/Bandset is critical to this.

If I may, I think if you can master BB shooting everything else will fall into place. Worked for me.

Regarding your 1/2" Lead issue, I've no doubt Charles' guide (who I suspect is some sort of Slingshot Wizard) and Simple Shots' Tips Videos will help you focus in on your form.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Read through and digest this discussion . I think you'll find your answer here . http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/


----------



## Ohiotrout (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, they were very helpful. I knew about band size vs ammo. Even though Charles video was on choker/pinch grip and I am using hook and thumb. He mentioned using hook and thumb to really hook finger over. I am putting the crease of first knuckle of fore finger on frame edge causing hand to kick forward. I also had my son film me with my phone. I'm not square top slightly back. I thought the bands were hitting hand before going through forks, by not being square they are going through and whipping back around. So have a couple different things going on. Thanks again for input.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hang in there!!! I'm sure you will get it from gured out soon.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Pay close attention to the pouch release.

I now just think ''relax'' and my brain (small that it is) simply lets the pouch slip

rather than a laboured thought ''open the grip'' and hope for the best.

The people on here know the score when it comes to slingshots.


----------



## Ohiotrout (Oct 6, 2017)

So, after a long shooting session and paying attention to grip was still having some issues keeping frame square. I can do different things left and right handed. So, on a whim I tried to shoot left handed no issues at all, besides dominate eye. I just closed right. That was a little awkward I like keeping both eyes open. I keep the frame straight though. So my theory is the as a kid I broke the middle knuckle of fore finger. It is now a little stiff and I can't quite bend it as much as the right. That little difference is making me hold frame slightly off. I'm just gonna play around with grip or honestly try left handed if I can get around eye issue.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

I write with pen in my right hand,but hold frame with left.


----------

